# Mixing water soluable oils with other mediums



## grrrfriend (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi everyone! I usually paint in acrylics, colored pencils and watercolors. I just ordered a set of student quality water soluable oils, just to see if I like the medium. Here's my question: I have a large set of highly pigmented watercolor inks; can I mix the inks with the WSOs to increase the pigmentation or to create new colors? 

Thanks,
grrfrriend
:vs_worry:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Water soluble oils are a new product to the painting world. Somehow it doesn't make much sense to me, how can an oil be water soluble...but they say it is. So I guess the question is, is this actually an new kind of acrylic with a fancy name? If it is actually oil paint you can not mix it with water color or acrylic.


----------



## jane.w.taylor (Jul 4, 2018)

These are NOT a kind of acrylic. They are oil paints that have been altered so that they mix with water. After the water evaporates they dry the same way that regular oil paint dries, through oxidation. I have used them and like them, but don't love them. Unfortunately I am sensitive to solvents so need to avoid them and these paints are the best option for me. They have different working properties from regular oils. They aren't as slippery when thinned, so you need to work them a little harder. I have some concerns about the durability of the finished painting. Other than having that concern, I feel they are a good option for those with sensitivities to solvents.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Since these oils are water soluble, you should be able to mix them with inks, to a degree. The question is only whether or not the pigments will like each other. Although most pigments are good to mix, this is not always the case. Moreover, some pigments do not function well with oils, but only with water. But I'm no expert. You'll have to find out by testing, like artists have always done. Maybe you are inventing a new technique.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> ...Unfortunately I am sensitive to solvents so need to avoid them...


I can't believe that you are sensitive to the modern isoparaffine solvent. It is neither allergenic nor poisonous. It is harmless to drink, although manufacturers recommend against it because one could get it into the lungs, which is not good. Read my message, here: https://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/isoparaffine-perfect-solvent-49759/

You are missing out on a splendid non-odour solvent that makes life easy for oil painters. I use a Swedish brand: Färgriket Skonsam förtunning 222. Don't you have 100% isoparaffine solvent in your country?


----------

